

Show HN: Twitter's reaction to the #Oscars2015 - ecesena
http://ecesena.github.io/oscars2015/

======
ecesena
Author here. Code is also available [1]. Made with React, material-ui,
dygraphs.

Data collected/analyzed with GCloud tools (will blog about that soon - but
feel free to ask, it's good pre-feedback for the posts)

[1]
[https://github.com/ecesena/oscars2015](https://github.com/ecesena/oscars2015)

